# Used Onstar SOS today.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> was driving down i71 towards Cincinnati and about halfway there what looked to be a jeep liberty (judging by its 6am 90 degree snowstorm orientation to me) hit a patch of black ice on a bridge and spun out, went a crossed the median and hit the wall on the other side of the interstate (passed through the oncoming lanes). I pulled over (took longer because I skidded the distance of the bridge on the ice) luckily my cruze went straight as an arrow. Pushed the red button and told the onstar guy what happened. Passed a state trooper headed there shortly after so I guess it worked.
> 
> 
> Be safe out there people.



Hi rmass09, 

I'm glad you're ok! Thank you for helping out a fellow driver, we encourage our subscribers to be Good Samaritans & report accidents for quick assistance. 

Drive safe out there everyone!

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have made several Good Samaritan reports to OnStar since I got my Cruze a year ago.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This actually makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. I was ready to ditch OnStar before my insurance company came forward and said they pay for an entire year because they like having safer cars on the road (guess it makes them feel fuzzy too).


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have made several Good Samaritan reports to OnStar since I got my Cruze a year ago.



Thank you too GoldenCruze! I also get the warm and fuzzies when hearing these stories. It's nice to know that someone will be there when its needed the most.

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I've used mine a lot over the last year. Just used it yesterday actually. Makes me feel great to be able to help people out like that. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I'll use it whenever I think someone would benefit from it. Its too easy to not do it. I know if I was stranded in a snowstorm I'd want some help. Who knows if he/she was from out of state and would have to wait a while for help. At the least a trooper could come so they could at least stay warm.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep! I've used mine a few times (once was for myself!). Awesome feature. I was actually going to cancel onstar until my car overheated and puked coolant all over the 401. Since then I've thanked my lucky stars for onstar (heh).


----------

